# Mississippi Headwaters Retriever Club 2013 Field Trial



## Tommy L. Fairchild (Jul 21, 2003)

Any info on the open yet.


----------



## jonathon27 (Feb 12, 2012)

I know I'm curious too tommy, I'll let u know when I hear something


----------



## Tommy L. Fairchild (Jul 21, 2003)

Did the open finish the 1st? Call backs?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

2,3,4,5,6,7,9,13,15,18,22,24,25,27,28,29,32,33,35,37,38,41,43,46,
51,52,53,54,55,57,58,61,66,69,74,75,77,84

38 total

Here you go Tommy!!


----------



## Tommy L. Fairchild (Jul 21, 2003)

Thank you Brenda, I knew you would come through for me.
Tommy


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

2,4,5,7,9,13,18,22,24,27,28,29,32,35,37,38,46,52,53,54,55,57,66,74,75,84

26 total


----------



## Tommy L. Fairchild (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks again Brenda.
Tommy


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

2,4,5,6,8,12,13,15,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,26,27,29,30,31,32,34,35,37,38,40,42,45,47

30 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

12,17,19,20,22,27,30,31,32,35,37,45,47

13 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

4,5,7,9,22,24,29,32,46,52,54,55,57,66,74,75

16 total


----------



## Tommy L. Fairchild (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks for all your hard work Brenda.
Tommy


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you, for those that aren't at that trial, you make it a lot more fun.


Tommy L. Fairchild said:


> Thanks for all your hard work Brenda.
> Tommy


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st- #12 Stinger O/H Fred Kampo
2nd-#47 Vapor O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#19 Yogi O/H Louie Churack
4th-#27 Jake O/H Bobby Smith
RJ- #20 Marley O/H Hank Knoblauch

JAMS- 45,37,32,31,30,22,17

Congrats To All !!


----------



## Tommy L. Fairchild (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats to you and Ken on Vapor's second and for Rosie's jam.
Tommy


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Are these the AM results or the Open? Thanks,



Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st- #12 Stinger O/H Fred Kampo
> 2nd-#47 Vapor O/H Ken Neil
> ...


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

Who won the open


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

2nd hand info:
Open Results-
1 Chris Ledford - Indy/ Darlene Houlihan( I think this is the dog who won)
2,3,& 4 Danny Farmer with Roper/ Sherry & Milton McClure
Wanda/ Steve Mealman 
Marley / Hank Knoblauch
All I know and not official.
Congratulations to all!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry I didn't post right away....

1st-#55 Indi H/Chris Ledford O/Darlene Houlihan
2nd-#29 Roper H/Danny Farmer O/ Milton & Sherry McClure
3rd-#54 Wanda H/Danny Farmer O/Dave, Steve & Yvette Mealman
4th-#9 Marley O/H Hank Knoblauch 

RJ- #52
JAMS-4,5,22,32,46,57,66,74,75

Congrats to All !!


----------

